# Danielles' 5 yrs.



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Is over starting today. Now in Ft.Bragg at her MP Unit, she'll grab her lv. papers at 1100 hrs and say adios. Now she'll realize she will have to work for a living!! I wanted her to stay in, BUT...her choice.Theirs reasons shes getting out tho. We thank her for her service and will welcome her home to a new beginning in civilian life. Gof Bless her and all the others she'll lv. behind.:flag:


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

And please thank her for her service!!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Welcome home Daniell thanks for your service *


----------



## k-dog (Apr 24, 2011)

big thank you daniell! for your service and to you too mom a dad!!! be proud


----------

